# 2005 f250sd 4x4



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

prob is it no start power 2 starter but i have no power from the ign . new power wire new starter im going 2 get ign switch nextany other prob it could be


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What are you doing? Using text lingo to post? How's the battery ?


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Does your truck have a factory anti theft key?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

grandview;1273750 said:


> What are you doing? Using text lingo to post? How's the battery ?


yes on the text batt is new i can jump the starter 2 start it


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

forbidden;1273755 said:


> Does your truck have a factory anti theft key?


no anti theft


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Check the selnoid on the pass side by the battery. Have some one start it why you lightly tap on it. If it starts replace it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Check the battery relay. If it's like the 2002 it's a box on the fender ,could be broken or corroded.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Also is it gas.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

grandview;1273808 said:


> Check the battery relay. If it's like the 2002 it's a box on the fender ,could be broken or corroded.


it was rep in the beginning of winter checked that 2 to


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

R&R Yard Design;1273803 said:


> Check the selnoid on the pass side by the battery. Have some one start it why you lightly tap on it. If it starts replace it.


where is it any pics of it its got the 5.4 in it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So when you turn the key it will crank but not start?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

grandview;1273824 said:


> So when you turn the key it will crank but not start?


no im not getting power 2 the ign wire at the starter. i dont have power under the dash


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How does your key look? Could be a connection problem in the column or fuse.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

key in good shape it will engage aux ill be doing the ign switch 2morrow so ill look at the tumbler 2


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I still think that it is the selonoid for the starter. It will have a 3 post one will have a fuse link with two gray wires coming off of it. It will be on the fender wall about 4-6 inches behind the battery. If you need a pic I will get one tomorrow. It will look just like a plow selonoid


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

R&R Yard Design;1273876 said:


> I still think that it is the selonoid for the starter. It will have a 3 post one will have a fuse link with two gray wires coming off of it. It will be on the fender wall about 4-6 inches behind the battery. If you need a pic I will get one tomorrow. It will look just like a plow selonoid


i will look for it 2morrow never seen it before


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

well cant find the solenoid your talking about . i have power at the ign switch now still no power at the starter from the ign wire


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Call me 708 670-8504


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Did you ever get it going.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

no iv just put a switch for it till i get time 2 go through the wires . i will let ya know what i find when i get in2 it


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i have had the same prob with my 05 f-250 turned out it was the range sensor in the trans (used to be nuetral safety swith in earlier models. if you try turnign the key really fast and you get a slight turn of the starter it may be it, btw you have to drop the trans pan to get at it


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

sbg4024;1277978 said:


> i have had the same prob with my 05 f-250 turned out it was the range sensor in the trans (used to be nuetral safety swith in earlier models. if you try turnign the key really fast and you get a slight turn of the starter it may be it, btw you have to drop the trans pan to get at it


did the nss last year


----------

